# Doing it



## WantItBad (Jan 26, 2006)

I've started Journals before and never went through with it but I see how much you guys help each on these so I figured I would get serious with this...oh and im on a cut

Thrusday-1-26-06  Back Bi's ABs

Bent Rows-135x10, 185x8,  225x3x3 got 4 on my last set
 Wide Grip Pull Ups- 8, than 3x3 25lbs 
T-Bar Row(narrow grip) 3 plates 3x8
Close Grip Pull Downs- 210- 3x8
Back Exe-3x8 no weight
Big Bar Curls-2x8x95
Preacher Curls-2x8x95
Hammer Curls-2x8x40

Hang Leg Lifts 3x10
Weighted Crunches 3x15

Bike 30 Minutes HR avg 140....


I'll be posting daily


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 26, 2006)

Serious strength going on, best of luck with your goals, I'm on a cut too, just keep at it!!!


----------



## WantItBad (Jan 26, 2006)

Thanks.  I need some encouragement every now and then lol


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 26, 2006)

WantItBad said:
			
		

> Thanks.  I need some encouragement every now and then lol


----------



## WantItBad (Jan 26, 2006)

Just thought Id add that i will be using some form of periodization its gonna look like this.......
Weeks 1 and 2(this week and next)
3x3 on the compound movements
8-10 reps on the others

Weeks 3 and 4
3x12 for everything

Weeks 5 and 6
3x6 for compounds 
3x8 for the rest

Week 7 and 8 (same as weeks 1 and 2)

Week 9 and 10
3x6 on compounds
3x12 on everything else

Week 11 and 12 (same as weeks 3 and 4)   

than after all of that is done I am gonna see what type of progress I made


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 26, 2006)

Looks good to me my Friend!!!


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 26, 2006)

Try some higher intensity training at a higher level of volume.  Something like 5x5, 4x6, 6x4, 8x3, etc.  Also try using a bit more volume on some occasions: 4x10, 3x15, 5x8, etc.


----------



## WantItBad (Jan 27, 2006)

Fuck yes first of all starting off this entry today... i havent tested my 1 rep max on the bench in forever like 3 months so today i figured before i do shoulders why not.... well when i test on oct 10th i got 285 so today my goal was 300....which i got hells yes it went up easy... so i thought why not try 310 and my buddy was like if you get 310 ur gonna be pissed that you didnt try 315 so i said good call... so i put 315 on and OH HELL YES I GOT IT!!!!!!!!!!!!  you have no idea how pumped i was.......

ok todays workout
Bench-135x8, 185x4, 225x1, 275x1, 300x1 315x1 shit fuck ya

Shoulders
DB Press-45x12, 75x4, 90x3x3
Seated Bent Raise- 30x3x8
Wide Grip Upright Row-95x3x8 (way to light)
Shrugs- 315x8, 405x6
Bar Holds????-  225x60 seconds x3

Bike- 15 minutes

What a great way to start the weekend!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 27, 2006)

Congrats on the 315 my Friend, great w/o too!!! Think about what Brother Pimp suggested, he knows his stuff BRother Bad!!!


----------



## WantItBad (Jan 29, 2006)

just lovin the weekends off!  Might do some light cardio today though


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 29, 2006)

Hope your having a good one my Friend!!!


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Jan 30, 2006)

Some very nice poundages you've got there, and congrats on the benching PR. That's quite a landmark to hit. I doubt I can even get two plates haha. Those bar holds are pretty nice too. Good to see that you're still training your grip like you have been. I'm sure I'll see farmers walks or something similar implemented into your routine as well. Good luck with today's workout.


----------



## WantItBad (Jan 30, 2006)

monday- jan30 chest tris

Bench-135x8, 185x4, 225x4, 280x3x3 missed that last one i only got 2 on the last set

Incline- 225x3x4 got 6 on the last set

DB Bench-80x10 (way to easy) 90x2x10 last set got 12 movin up next week

Incline flys- 50x2x12 maybe movin up next week

Dips-45x10, 65x8, 85x5

Skull Crushers-85x3x10 up 10 next week

Cable over head exetensions- stackx3x10

Good workout today didnt really eat much through out the day and was kinda tired so but other than that i had a great workout


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Jan 30, 2006)

Those numbers are ridiculous (in a good way of course). Wow. Once you start the sandbag stuff, you'll probably really like it. Use it in a ton of different ways - remember not to limit yourself. Try working each movement you do with a sandbag in rotations. For example, walk with it one week, do triceps extensions with it the next week, do floor press throws the next, then do prisoners squats, then snatch it, etc. It'll help you build up those stabilizers like nothing else and it'll keep your workouts interesting. Just make sure you don't buy the crappy kind held together by plastic only. Mine has an inside plastic waterproof covering and an outside nylon covering, 60 lbs each.


----------



## WantItBad (Jan 30, 2006)

WTF is a priosner squat?


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 30, 2006)

Solid w/o Brother Bad!!! Great #'s too!!!


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Jan 30, 2006)

WantItBad said:
			
		

> WTF is a priosner squat?



Hold the sandbag in front of you in the crease of your elbows. Squat down ATG while your torso remains upright and return to standing position. It's quite the back frier and it works your legs pretty well too. Heh, heh, heh...


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Jan 30, 2006)

Come October, this guy's gonna be winning PL comps like they're child's play. I'll post the results of his landslide wins here. They call him... the beast from the east...


----------



## WantItBad (Jan 31, 2006)

Tuesday 1-31 LEGS

Warmup-Leg Exe-1x15x75, Leg Curls 1x15x75

Squat-225x10, 315x8, 405x3x3 got 4 on the last set

SLDL-225x3x10

Leg Exe-195x3x10

Leg Curl- 205x3x10

Static Strech-15 minutes

Good workout today squats felt light...SLDL felt good....cardio this evening and abs


----------



## WantItBad (Jan 31, 2006)

posting pics tonite


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 31, 2006)

WantItBad said:
			
		

> posting pics tonite


----------



## WantItBad (Jan 31, 2006)

kinda nervous though lol im gonna get tore apart


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 31, 2006)

WantItBad said:
			
		

> kinda nervous though lol im gonna get tore apart


  not here you wont!!!


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Jan 31, 2006)

Nice to see those SLDLs in there, and with good weight as well. I'm sure you'll continue to progress in them as well as your squats. You're doing phenomenally. That comp isn't too, too far off... But you're a beast, so I know you'll do well.


----------



## WantItBad (Feb 1, 2006)

day off and thank god to that my legs are sore as shit my chest and tris are still tender so im gonna just go to class and play video games today!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 1, 2006)

Day off??? Wheres the pics??? Video Games too, sounds GREAT!!!


----------



## WantItBad (Feb 1, 2006)

pics are gonna go up tonite i promise


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 1, 2006)

WantItBad said:
			
		

> pics are gonna go up tonite i promise


   






 
What video games do you play???


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Feb 1, 2006)

If it's Halo 2 I'd love to play you.


----------



## WantItBad (Feb 1, 2006)

Tiger Woods and Madden... i dont have a xbox squaggle get a real system aka sony lol.....but team young guns is gonna rock the meets in the new future


----------



## WantItBad (Feb 2, 2006)

Todays workout 2-2-06 Back and Bis

Wide Grip Pull Ups-8, 8, 2x3x35 than i did 1 setx3 negatives 50

Bent Row-135x10, 235x3x3 got 3.5 on the last one ahaha

Pull Ups palms facing me- 3x8

TBar Row-160x3x8

Lat Pulls-2x8x190

Precher Curls- 95x3x8

Hammer Curls- 35x2x8

Cable Curls-1x8xstack

Abs-Leg rasies- 3x20

Decline Crunch-3x20

Good day today....pics posted within the hour


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 2, 2006)

Good lookin w/o my Friend, pics within the hour huh??? I'm waiting, LOL!!!


----------



## WantItBad (Feb 2, 2006)

i cant figure out how to get them on here?


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 2, 2006)

Nice Avi too!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 2, 2006)

go to user cp, and go from there!!!


----------



## WantItBad (Feb 2, 2006)

thats the tat i have on my back my last name is Law


----------



## WantItBad (Feb 2, 2006)

than what


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 2, 2006)

WantItBad said:
			
		

> thats the tat i have on my back my last name is Law


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 2, 2006)

Go to photo gallery, click on upload images, and go from there


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Feb 2, 2006)

Well that sound familiar. You said they'd be up before and now I'm not going to believe you. Nice workout, by the way. A little more volume than I would've had, but I'm a freak. I noticed you still haven't used your sandbag... pansy. Good luck getting the pictures up.


----------



## WantItBad (Feb 2, 2006)

pics are posted in the gallery


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 2, 2006)

WantItBad said:
			
		

> pics are posted in the gallery


  Nice size my Friend, can I have some??? Lookin Solid Brother Bad!!!


----------



## WantItBad (Feb 2, 2006)

im fat


----------



## WantItBad (Feb 2, 2006)

but thanks


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 2, 2006)

WantItBad said:
			
		

> im fat


  We'll have NONE of that in here Mr!!!


----------



## WantItBad (Feb 2, 2006)

what do you think i can expect on a 8 week cut that starts on monday......


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 2, 2006)

You would be suprised!!! But it's up to you my Friend, cutting ISN"T easy by any means!!! You get out of it what you put into it, full tilt, no looking back my Friend!!! Are you gonna do cardio???


----------



## WantItBad (Feb 2, 2006)

yes 3-4 days a week....emma is making up the diet side of it


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 2, 2006)

Awesome, she knows her stuff!!!


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Feb 2, 2006)

For some reason it is not letting me open your pics??


----------



## WantItBad (Feb 2, 2006)

it wont let me on mozilla i have to used Internet Explorer


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Feb 2, 2006)

Yeah... I am using internet explorer... 

E-mail them to me?


----------



## WantItBad (Feb 2, 2006)

ok i will right now


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Feb 2, 2006)

Thanks!

 You have some great size there! Traps/upper back look fantastic.


----------



## WantItBad (Feb 2, 2006)

oh im 5'9 223 in the pics


----------



## WantItBad (Feb 2, 2006)

2-2-06 cardio eliptical 30 minutes


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 2, 2006)

WantItBad said:
			
		

> 2-2-06 cardio eliptical 30 minutes


  Awesome my Friend!!!


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Feb 3, 2006)

It seems like it's been much longer since I've posted in here for some reason. The first session is always the beginning, so nice job getting that started. But it sounds like you really do want to cut anyways. Try doing that elliptical with a sandbag on your back... Heh, heh, heh...

Nice pictures by the way. No way you're fat. My BF is way more than yours right now haha. Ah, well. Nice job, man.


----------



## WantItBad (Feb 3, 2006)

2-3-06 shoulders calves and 225 bench test 

Bench 135x15x2, 225x11 

Standing Military Press- 95x8, 115x8, 135x8

Seated Bent Raise- 40x8, 35x8, 35x8

Wide Grip Upright Row-3x8x115

Shrugs-315x8, 405x7

Bar HOlds- 315x20seconds 4 sets
Seated Calf Raise- 90x15, 140x10, 180x8, 180x8

Calfs on Leg Press-205x10,205x10, 205x10

Calf Raises (smith machine on a box)-135x30, 225x30


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Feb 3, 2006)

I see some nice, heavy poundages there. Good job on the bench test. As I've said before, I don't think I could do even one rep haha. I should really see what my bench is though. It's either upper 100s or lower 200s (it better not be less than that or I'm in big trouble haha). As always, keep up the good work. You're going to crush whatever competition October may bring.


----------



## WantItBad (Feb 4, 2006)

day off......rascal flatts tonite


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 4, 2006)

WantItBad said:
			
		

> 2-3-06 shoulders calves and 225 bench test
> 
> Bench 135x15x2, 225x11
> 
> ...


Awesome w/o, have a Great time at the concert!!!


----------



## WantItBad (Feb 5, 2006)

concert was unreal blake shelton is sweet as well as rascal flatts......started my diet today......cardio 4 days a week with wieghts 4 days a week with atleast one day of nothing....oh ya GO STEELERS.....and yay for cardio later on today


----------



## WantItBad (Feb 5, 2006)

26 minutes on the elpictal today 2-5-06


----------



## WantItBad (Feb 6, 2006)

Monday 2-6-06 Chest
I ahd to stop after chest since i puked twice in the workout today

Bench-135x8, 155x8  195x4x12 75 seconds rest between sets
(right after last set puke #1)
DB Incline- 75x4x12 75 seconds of rest

DB Bench- 85x4x12 75 seconds rest

Puked again so i decided to call it a day and do tris shoulders this week

30 minutes eliptical at 6:30 am lifted at 4 pm


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 6, 2006)

Kudos for Cardio, and Great w/o Brother Bad!!!


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Feb 6, 2006)

WantItBad said:
			
		

> Monday 2-6-06 Chest
> I ahd to stop after chest since i puked twice in the workout today
> 
> Bench-135x8, 155x8  195x4x12 75 seconds rest between sets
> ...


Arrmmm... was that a puked in a "damn this workout is good" way or puked in a "damn I am feeling like butt-fluff bad" way?


----------



## WantItBad (Feb 6, 2006)

um damn that was a good workout way i think kinda felt tired through out the day though


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Feb 6, 2006)

I have yet to vomit as a direct result of strenuous physical activity, yet for some reason I have no desire to do so.

That just means you're using some kind of intensity though. Good job! That really would be a hard group of exercises to do.


----------



## WantItBad (Feb 7, 2006)

ok today i learned something about myself today during my workout...... It was the first time i willed myself into doing something i really didnt want to do or could....it kinda was like a out of body experince on my squats....i just closed my eyes and everything went silent and i saw myself finishing it....well now that the deep moment is over here is the workout

Squat-135x15, 225x15, 315x4x12 (75 second rest between sets for all excersise)

Seated Leg Curls-100x4x12

Leg Exe-185x4x12

Laying Leg Curl-200x2x12 

Not a fan of stairs right now


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 7, 2006)

Great w/o my Friend, sometimes you gotta get lost in the moment, I for one always say a prayer before each w/o, I know you are hating stairs right now!!!


----------



## WantItBad (Feb 12, 2006)

hey guys i was out of town for the weekend andpart of last week went to Green Bay to watch a hockey game at Lambeu Field it was unreal


----------



## WantItBad (Feb 13, 2006)

Monday-2-13  75 second rest inbetween all sets

Bench 155x15, 195x4x12 ....12, 12,10,9

Db Incline- 75x4x12 ......12,12,10,8

DB Bench- 75x2x12  ......12, 12

Pec Dec-90x2x12 reall focused on squeezing

Dips-0x4x12 way to easy 

Push Downs-90x2x12

Over head exetension-x901x burn out

Cardio- Bike 35 minutes


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 13, 2006)

Good lookin w/o my Friend, looks like it's time to add weight to the dips!!!


----------



## WantItBad (Feb 13, 2006)

i usally do but i was tryin to do them as fast as i could and i didnt know how that would work......oh well rep range changes next week.....i hate high reps


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Feb 13, 2006)

Nice lifting there, especially the 75x4x12 with DB benching. And to think 70x1x1 was hard for me haha. You should post your goals for the comp here so you can look back and see how you're doing with them. Keep up the good work and nice job losing six lbs since your cut started.


----------



## WantItBad (Feb 14, 2006)

Tuesday 2-14-06 LEGS 
Squat-135x15, 225x10, 325x4x12......12,12,12,8 just hit a brick wall

SLDL-185x4x12  heavier

Legx Pulse Reps- 185x4x12 insane pump

Leg Curls- 205x4x12  Legs are now cashed

Bike nice easy pace for 25 minutes


----------



## WantItBad (Feb 14, 2006)

Competetion Goals for Ocotober
Weight 198 class
Squat-525
Bench-315 (legal)
Dead- 550


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 14, 2006)

WantItBad said:
			
		

> Competetion Goals for Ocotober
> Weight 198 class
> Squat-525
> Bench-315 (legal)
> Dead- 550


  Alright!!! I'll be along for the ride, any help I can be I'll try!!!


----------



## WantItBad (Feb 14, 2006)

Thanks arch- you gonna be there to help me squeeze my ass in to a squat suit lol


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 14, 2006)

WantItBad said:
			
		

> Thanks arch- you gonna be there to help me squeeze my ass in to a squat suit lol


----------



## WantItBad (Feb 14, 2006)

well you are the one that said ur there to help


----------



## WantItBad (Feb 15, 2006)

Day off! body needs it lol


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 15, 2006)

WantItBad said:
			
		

> well you are the one that said ur there to help


  
Enjoy the day off my Friend!!!


----------



## WantItBad (Feb 16, 2006)

Thursday- 2-21-06  Back Bis

Deadlift- 225x10, 315x8, 315x8, 405x8  easin back into them since havent dead lifted in like 2 months

Wide Grip Pull Ups palms facing away-10, 9, 9, 

Bent Row-185x3x12

Close Grip Pull Ups palms facing- 10, 10, 9

Tbar- 4plates drop set 8 reps with 4, 8 w/2, 12 w/2, 15w/1

Preacher curls-85x12, 85x10
DB Hammer- 35x10, 30x10
Cable curls-100x8

Crunches-4x20
Hanging leg lifts-4x12


oh and we had a snow day kinda in college how sweet is that


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 16, 2006)

Excellent w/o Brother Bad, solid #'s my Friend!!!


----------



## WantItBad (Feb 17, 2006)

Friday-Shoulders-2-17-06

Standing Militray Press-95x12, 115x2x12, 135x8

Bent Raise- 30x3x10

BB Shrugs- 315x8, 405x8

Bike- 20 min HIIT


----------



## WantItBad (Feb 17, 2006)

oh and 2 week progress pics are goin up on Sunday......lets see how i have done


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 17, 2006)

WantItBad said:
			
		

> Friday-Shoulders-2-17-06
> 
> Standing Militray Press-95x12, 115x2x12, 135x8
> 
> ...


Excellent w/o Brother Bad!!! Looking forward to the progres pics!!!


----------



## WantItBad (Feb 17, 2006)

i gotta get this off my chest and i hope someone has some ideas....have you ever thought is this even worth it...i mean in the long run what is working as hard as we all do... i just sometimes why....why do i try the same thing alwasys happens i get to that point im at right now and i just stop working out....5 months hard i start seeing changes in my body than im just like fuck it its not worth it...its not like i want to it just happens than 2 months later i turn in to a fat fuck and im like i should start again... it always happens....i dont want it to this time and i have no idea how to stop it.....any ideas im all ears


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 17, 2006)

Whoa my Friend, theres NO ROOM for that in here!!! WE all go through self doubt, we ALL have worries and issues, but we are NOT like everybody else, what we do isn't easy by any means, thats what seperates us from the rest of the world!!! Stick with it my Friend, we will be here to help you continue on the right path!!! Maybe find a contest, and enter it, thats something that will help Drive you!!! I am doing one in May, and that drives me!!! Hope I'm helping!!!


----------



## WantItBad (Feb 17, 2006)

ok i decided i need to STOP BEING A FUCKING PUSSY AND STOP WHINING AND BUST THROUGHT THIS FUCKING MENTAL PLATUE sorry for the swearing its just me right now


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 17, 2006)

WantItBad said:
			
		

> ok i decided i need to STOP BEING A FUCKING PUSSY AND STOP WHINING AND BUST THROUGHT THIS FUCKING MENTAL PLATUE sorry for the swearing its just me right now


Hey, whatever it takes!!! We are here for you my Friend!!!


----------



## WantItBad (Feb 17, 2006)

Thank you so much


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 17, 2006)

WantItBad said:
			
		

> Thank you so much


  My pleasure!!!


----------



## WantItBad (Feb 18, 2006)

Saturday-2-18-06 
Bike Level 10 25 minutes


----------



## WantItBad (Feb 19, 2006)

Sunday-2-19-06
Elipictal- 30 minutes level 12 100-110 rpm

Wieghed in at 213 today!


----------



## WantItBad (Feb 19, 2006)

progress pics tonite


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 19, 2006)

Fantastic Cardio my Friend, Weight is down too, looking forward to progress pic my Friend!!!


----------



## WantItBad (Feb 19, 2006)

pics are up


----------



## WantItBad (Feb 19, 2006)

Blue Shorts are the most recent pics


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 19, 2006)

I can see some progress there BRother Bad, keep at it my Friend!!! How do you like the addition of Cardio???


----------



## WantItBad (Feb 19, 2006)

its ok so boring I cant wait till its warm out so i can just bike or rollerblade outside cuz i enjoy those things


----------



## WantItBad (Feb 20, 2006)

Ok 2-20-06
Chest-Tris

Bench-135x12, 185x10, 225x4x6 well i got 6, 6, 5, 4 damnit

Decline Bench(first time ever)-235x6, 225x3x6, 6, 5,5 damnit again

DB Incline- 80x3x6

Dips-45x6, 45x6, 35x6, 35x6

DB Skull Crushers- 35x6, 40x2x6

Cable Over Head Extensions- 100x3x8

HIIT on the bike- 5 min warm up, hard for 1, easy for 2x6 times


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 20, 2006)

Solid w/o Brother Bad, I admire your Declines my Friend, they Shred my shoulders so I stay away from 'em!!!


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Feb 20, 2006)

Always good numbers. Haha, four plates for deadlifts to ease back into them. That's pretty ridiculous. Excellent workouts and progress with the pictures, man.


----------



## WantItBad (Feb 21, 2006)

Tuesday-2-21-06  Legs

Squat-135x10, 225x10, 315x6, 365x4x6-6,6,6,4

DB SLDL-70x3x10 too light

Seat Leg Curls-100x3x10  

Leg Exe-3x10x195

Still love stairs though......not


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 21, 2006)

Solid w/o, Excellent Squats too my Friend!!!
I "Love" stairs too................................................NOT!!!


----------



## WantItBad (Feb 21, 2006)

person who invent squats had to live in North Dakota.....


----------



## WantItBad (Feb 22, 2006)

Wednesday-2-22-06 

DAY OFF Legs are sore


----------



## WantItBad (Feb 22, 2006)

so much for the day off---i have way to much energy so light cardio bike 35 minutes and abs sounds good


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Feb 22, 2006)

I've wanted to try DB deadlifts but never really have. It would probably turn into a grip issue more than anything though. Nice squatting. Light for you of course. ... prick. Hahaha...


----------



## WantItBad (Feb 23, 2006)

Thrusday-2-23-06  Back and Bi's
Deadlift-225x6, 315x3, 405x3, 455x2, 500x1 went for 2 and my fucking grip said no not today

Bent Row-225x4x6

Wide Grip Pull Up-15x6, 15x6, 15x4, 15x4

Lawn Pulls- 95 db x4x6

Palms Facing Body pull ups- 2xburn out ,.......8, 4

Preacher Curls-85x3x8
DB Hammer Curls- 40x2x8
Rope Hammers-100x2x8

Deadlifts kinda made me made cuz i wanted to hit that double got it to about my thighs and than my grip just went oh well maybe in 6 weeks


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 23, 2006)

Excelent w/o Brother Bad, HUGE Dead my Friend!!!


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Feb 23, 2006)

Yeah, some serious numbers there. Don't worry, you'll probably get it for five next time. You know you're a beast. What are lawn pulls?


----------



## WantItBad (Feb 24, 2006)

not trainging today 2-24-06 i feel like shit


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Feb 24, 2006)

WantItBad said:
			
		

> not trainging today 2-24-06 i feel like shit


 

Are you getting sick or just rundown/tired?


----------



## WantItBad (Feb 25, 2006)

I was up all night thrusday studying for a test i had friday so i was running on like 3 hours of sleep plus class and work.....just had a headache and tired thats all feel like a million bucks now that im recharged!


----------



## WantItBad (Feb 25, 2006)

Saturday-2-26-06 Shoulders Cardio
 Side Laterals- 15x15 25x2x10  
Standing Military Press- 115x2x10, 145x2x8
Bent Raise-35x3x10
Shrugs-315x2xburnout...15, 9

Eliptical-40 minutes level 13 85-95


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Feb 25, 2006)

Not half bad. Don't worry about the military presses. All it takes is some hard work and those numbers will shoot up. You should do them with DBs for an extra challenge.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 25, 2006)

EXCELLENT w/o BRother Bad, Awesome cardio too!!!


----------



## WantItBad (Feb 25, 2006)

Squaggle- thanks mang i hope so
Archie- always a big thanks to you i do my cardio now cuz of looking at yours


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 25, 2006)

I Love your siggie my Friend!!! Excellent inspiration too!!!


----------



## WantItBad (Feb 26, 2006)

Sunday- Fun day lol
Hang Clean-135x5, 165x5, 195x3, 225x3
Power Push Ups over a 4 inch box- 3x5

Stadium Stairs-15 minutes (oh god kill me now)

Wieght 209.5


----------



## budhicks1 (Feb 26, 2006)

No doubt, awesome sig!


----------



## WantItBad (Feb 27, 2006)

I love college but hate class that is my mood right now


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 27, 2006)

WantItBad said:
			
		

> I love college but hate class that is my mood right now


Sorry my Friend, look on the bright side, you woke up on the RIGHT side of the ground, make it a GOOD day BRother Bad!!!


----------



## WantItBad (Feb 27, 2006)

ok well 2-27-06 for a change of pace i took every set to failure ahaha
except warmups

Bench-135x15, 185x8, 225x4,<---warm up  255x6, 240x6, 225x6 i felt good about that

Decline-185x11, 185x10, 185x11

DB Incline- 75x10, 75x9

Dips-24,16,8, 6

PushDowns-120x8, 120x6

Cable overhead-120x11, 120x8

chest and tris feel like they are gonna explode


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 27, 2006)

Great w/o BRother Bad, feelin better???


----------



## WantItBad (Feb 27, 2006)

still kinda pissy but its my fault cuz i wait till the last minute to get shit done


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 27, 2006)

WantItBad said:
			
		

> still kinda pissy but its my fault cuz i wait till the last minute to get shit done


It's all good my Friend, enjoy life BRother Bad!!! Your doin KILLER w/o's and you have your health, and I'm sure ALOT of other things too!!!   But vent away my Friend, sometimes it does a body/mind good!!!


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Feb 27, 2006)

Wow. Well, have fun the next couple of days just being alive. Hahaha.

On a side note, nice dips and benches.


----------



## WantItBad (Feb 28, 2006)

2-28-06 leg day BABY same principle as yesterday no idea why i must like pain?
Squat-135x15, 225x15, 315x8  <----warm up playas   405x4, 405x3, than
365x5 with a drop set down too 315x7

SLDL-185x10, 225x10, 275x10 DOH Grip just for Squaggle

BB Lunges-185x3x10

Leg Exe-205x14,12,8    all to burn out

Leg Curl-215x12, 250x7,7 burn out 

Calf Raise-225x5x20 with 3 second squuuuuuueze on top


not doing cardio this week cuz wieght loos was too fast 15lbs in 3 weeks but my strength has not gone down at all i think i might be getting stronger????

PLaya Squaggleloggle thanks for the words
PLaya Archie-Thanks for the inspiration all the time!!!


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Feb 28, 2006)

That had to have been so much fun. I'll bet you'll do the same thing every day for the rest of your life. Nice SLDLs by the way (love the grip).  Those squat numbers are very impressive.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 28, 2006)

Fantastic w/o Brother Bad!!! Your throwin around some serious weight!!! Keep it up!!!


----------



## WantItBad (Mar 1, 2006)

Day Off -hollla

playa archie- im gonna work on a split for HIT and i'll post it soon so you can tell me what to change and such


----------



## WantItBad (Mar 1, 2006)

heres my idea for HIT after I do my deload next week

Push-2x15 push ups for warm up
 DB incline Flys- 55 drop to 35
Flat Bench- 205 drop to 155

Standing DB Military- 65 drop to 45
Bent Raise- 45 drop to 30

Push Downs- stack to 4 pins up
Dips- 35 hanging drop to BW

Legs-light warmup
Leg Exe-190 drop to 165
Squat-365 drop to 315
Leg Curls- stack to failure
SLDL- 225x failure
calf raise- 3 drop sets

Pull-Lst Pulls- 205 drop to 160
Pull Ups- 2 sets to failure-30 seconds rest
Tbar-225 drop to 180
Bent Rows-225 drop to 135
Big Bar Curls-85 drop to 65
Hammer Curls-45 drop to 25

Cardio on non lifting days???   How does it sound?


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 1, 2006)

WantItBad said:
			
		

> heres my idea for HIT after I do my deload next week
> 
> Push-2x15 push ups for warm up
> DB incline Flys- 55 drop to 35
> ...



Looks solid to me.  I wouldn't change anything, but Archie is the real expert here.  I don't usually do cardio on lifting days, and if you work hard and fast enough, it's a form of cardio in itself.  Good luck with the program.  I hope you like it.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Mar 1, 2006)

Are you not training deadlifts right now for some reason or are you just planning on switching them with SLDLs or something? I also see isolation biceps movements but nothing to counter that for the triceps.


----------



## WantItBad (Mar 1, 2006)

Dips and push downs and i might toss DL's in everyother week on pull day


----------



## WantItBad (Mar 1, 2006)

im thinking about adding deadlifts 405 drop 315 drop 225 but what day?


and my split i think is gonna be

Sun-push
Mon-legs
Tues-off
Wed-Pull
Thrusday-cardio
Friday-Hang Cleans....deadlifts here?
Saturyda off


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 1, 2006)

WantItBad said:
			
		

> Dips and push downs and *i might toss DL's in everyother week on pull day*


I like this idea!!!


----------



## WantItBad (Mar 1, 2006)

so it looks good?


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 1, 2006)

WantItBad said:
			
		

> im thinking about adding deadlifts 405 drop 315 drop 225 but what day?
> *I like adding DL's, but I prefer Rack Deads on Back day!!! Trust me your back gets HIT hard on Leg Day w/ those heavy squats!!!*
> 
> and my split i think is gonna be
> ...


If it where me, only because I don't like HIT an a back to back day basis, and your body will not either  
I would do this :
Sun-push
Mon-legs *off/cardio*
Tues-off *legs*
Wed-Pull *off/cardio*
Thrusday-cardio *pull*
Friday-Hang Cleans....deadlifts here? *cardio*
Saturyda off

But thats just me my Friend!!!


----------



## WantItBad (Mar 1, 2006)

k thank you


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 1, 2006)

WantItBad said:
			
		

> k thank you


  My pleasure!!!


----------



## WantItBad (Mar 2, 2006)

oops last night i kinda over did it on almonds they just tasted so good


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 2, 2006)

WantItBad said:
			
		

> oops last night i kinda over did it on almonds they just tasted so good


Just consider it a refeed


----------



## WantItBad (Mar 2, 2006)

lol ok playa boiler and btw GO BADGERS!
Thrusday- 3-2-06 Back Bis
Deadlift-225x15, 315x12, 315x12, 405x7, 405x5 (grip was donezo)
Wide Grip Pull ups- 12,10,8,8,
Bent Row-225x10,225x10, 185x12, 185x12
Lawn Pulls-95x3x8
Close Grip Pull Ups- 12, 12, 12

DB curls-40x10, 35x10
Drag Curls- 55x10, 55x10  (felt really wierd first time doing them)
Concentrion Curls- 30x10, 30x10


Had to lift early today goin to watch my old high school in the state hockey tourny tonite


----------



## WantItBad (Mar 3, 2006)

friday-3-3-06 Shoulder
Standing Military-95x15, 115x10, 135x3x10
DB Military-65x12
Bent raise-35x3x12
Shrugs-315x3x12
Superseted with front and side lat raise-30x3x12


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 3, 2006)

WantItBad said:
			
		

> lol ok playa boiler and btw GO BADGERS!


Bummer about your Badgers.  Big Ten is a home court league this year.  The Big Ten Tourney should be great.  I'm going to Vegas for round 1 and part of round 2 of the NCAA's


----------



## WantItBad (Mar 4, 2006)

saturday-3-4-06

DAY OFF 

Deload starts tomorro and cardio everyday next week


----------



## WantItBad (Mar 5, 2006)

Sunday-3-5-06  1 month since diet started
Starting Wieght-224
Today-205



Havent lost any strength that i notice..feeling pretty good pics up later today


----------



## WantItBad (Mar 6, 2006)

3-6-06  Deload started 
Bench-135x12, 160x2x15 
DB Incline-50x2x15
Dips-2x10
Push Downs-2x10

Stairmaster-30minutes

This deloading shit is so damn boring


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 6, 2006)

Lookin good my Friend, gotta do what ya gotta do!!!


----------



## WantItBad (Mar 6, 2006)

and i am not posting pictures cuz im pissed that i cant see change


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 6, 2006)

WantItBad said:
			
		

> and i am not posting pictures cuz im pissed that i cant see change


  Post them my Friend, you might not see a change, but we might, you see yourself everyday, so it's really hard to tell!!! I say Definatly post 'em!!!


----------



## WantItBad (Mar 6, 2006)

new pics are up ....blah


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 6, 2006)

I can see progress my Friend!!! Keep at it!!!


----------



## WantItBad (Mar 6, 2006)

thanks archie


----------



## WantItBad (Mar 7, 2006)

Tuesday-3-3-06 
Squat-135x15, 225x2x15
SLDL-135x2x15

Eliptical-25 min level 14 80-90 rpm
Stairstepper-10minutes level 10 out of 30

Bored again


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 7, 2006)

Why you bored???


----------



## WantItBad (Mar 7, 2006)

cuz i love goin into the weight room and pushing myself as hard as i can go and this deloading is like playing football with 1st graders on the challenge level


----------



## WantItBad (Mar 9, 2006)

YES!  Spring Break started for me today!!!!!  no class for 10 days yes!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 9, 2006)

WantItBad said:
			
		

> YES!  Spring Break started for me today!!!!!  no class for 10 days yes!


  THen I expect to see some w/o's in here my Friend!!!   

Enjoy the time off!!!


----------



## WantItBad (Mar 9, 2006)

Thrusday-still in the deload
Pullups-2x8
BentRow-135x2x10
Big Bar Curls-55x1x15

Stairmaster-25 minutes so hard


----------



## P-funk (Mar 9, 2006)

WantItBad said:
			
		

> cuz i love goin into the weight room and pushing myself as hard as i can go and this deloading is like playing football with 1st graders on the challenge level




maybe you are doing it incorrectly.


----------



## WantItBad (Mar 10, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> maybe you are doing it incorrectly.


 
isnt it supposed to be super easy?


----------



## dontsurfonmytur (Mar 10, 2006)

isnt deloading just starting heavy then strippping the weight off every set??


----------



## WantItBad (Mar 10, 2006)

3-10-06  Shoulders
Standing Military-45x15, 95x2x15
Bent Raise-20x2x15

Stairmaster-20 minutes bike 20

dontsurfonmytur- its a form recovery insted of taking a week off and think what you are thinking of is dropsets


----------



## P-funk (Mar 11, 2006)

WantItBad said:
			
		

> isnt it supposed to be super easy?



not nessecarily.  it depends on what you were doing leading up to the de-loading week and what you are trying to accomplish out of it.



> isnt deloading just starting heavy then strippping the weight off every set??



not at all.


----------



## WantItBad (Mar 11, 2006)

I was using it as a form of active recovery rather than taking a week completly off


----------



## P-funk (Mar 11, 2006)

if you were doing active rest you should ahve done things that you wouldn't normally do...exercises I mean.  that way it keeps things fresh, keeps you on your toes and keeps you from getting bored.


----------



## WantItBad (Mar 11, 2006)

ah gotcha thanks funk


----------



## P-funk (Mar 11, 2006)

dats what i'm here for.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 12, 2006)

Hows it goin BRother BAd??? Brother P-Funk knows his stuff my Friend, listen to him, hes a Great help too!!!


----------



## WantItBad (Mar 13, 2006)

Monday-3-13-06  Chest Tris
Incline Flys-25x15, 35x15, 50x10
Bench-drop sets -235x6, 185x9, 135x12 
                        235x5, 185x8, 135x12
DB IN bench-85x12, 70x12, 50x12   drop set

Dips- 3x20

Push Downs-3x10x130

Step Mill-25minutes


on a personal note i kinda slipped on my diet saturday and sunday i found out a friend of mine was killed in Iraq...kinda shitty but im back on track now and stuff....and the deload is over!!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 13, 2006)

Sorry to hear about your Friend BRother Bad, your in my thoughts and Prayers!!!


----------



## WantItBad (Mar 13, 2006)

thanks arch- its something he wanted to do since he was a lil kid being a marine that is


----------



## WantItBad (Mar 14, 2006)

tuesday-3-14-06 Back Bis
Wide Grip Pullups- 2x failure.......12, 10

Bent Row-235x12, 185x8, 135x7 drop set

Close grip pull ups- 1x13

Lawn Pulls- 100xfailure.....12 each arm

Latpulls-175failure.......16

Low Row-185x failure...............15

Db curls- 45xfailure..10 each arm

Concentraion curls- 45, 35, 25 drop set 8, 9, 9

Good workout today kinda my hybrid hit workout time 25 minuts gonna cut down to 17 i hope next time


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 14, 2006)

Good lookin w/o BRother Bad!!! Solid time too!!!


----------



## WantItBad (Mar 16, 2006)

thrusday-3-16-06  NCAA TOURNY TIME!!!! and leg day

Leg Exe-2x15x165 pre-exhaust
Leg Curl-2x15x190 /\/\/\
Squat-365x8,315x9 drop set
365x7, 315x7dropset
Sldl-315x8, 225x14 drop set
Leg Press-8plates a sidex failure 24 time

18 minutes and now for the rest of the day i will sit on the couch and watch hoops all dday

Playa Arch-thanks for the encouragement


----------



## WantItBad (Mar 19, 2006)

go back to school today....things will be normal again i hope


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 19, 2006)

WantItBad said:
			
		

> go back to school today....things will be normal again i hope


----------



## WantItBad (Mar 21, 2006)

well since i couldnt get on IM last night this is happening alot lately

DB Flys-25x15, 35x15, 55x12

Incline Bench-205x12 drop 155x12

DB Bench-85x11 drop 70x10

Dips-3x burnout 20,18, 17  45 seconds rest

Push Downs- Stack x 2x burnout


----------



## WantItBad (Mar 21, 2006)

well guys im scared shitless right now...my eye started to hurt last night and i woke up and it was swollen shut so i went to the doctor and i had and emergency appointment with a eye specialst and he had no idea what was wrong so they ran a bunch of tests adn i go back at 2 to find out what is wrong so ya im scared and stuff hopefully is nothing major


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Mar 21, 2006)

WantItBad said:
			
		

> well guys im scared shitless right now...my eye started to hurt last night and i woke up and it was swollen shut so i went to the doctor and i had and emergency appointment with a eye specialst and he had no idea what was wrong so they ran a bunch of tests adn i go back at 2 to find out what is wrong so ya im scared and stuff hopefully is nothing major


 Have you gone back yet? I hope it is nothing serious (like just an abscess or infection)?! Is it painful?!


ps: did you get my e-mail???


----------



## WantItBad (Mar 21, 2006)

i go back in an hour and yes i did emma im sorry i havent gotten back to you yet i will though i promise


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 21, 2006)

Hope everything is okay my Friend!!! Keep us posted!!!


----------



## WantItBad (Mar 21, 2006)

just got back from the specialist and i have some kinda infection in my eye lid......no worries shoulod be 100% within a few days he said!!!


----------



## WantItBad (Mar 23, 2006)

ok so 4 tests this week has cut out on my workouts so ya sorry for the let down this week all but as soon as this hell week is over im back @ it 100%


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 23, 2006)

Glad it seems as if everything is allright my Friend!!! Tests??? You don't need no stinking tests............................ now get to w/o!!! LOL!!!


----------



## WantItBad (Mar 27, 2006)

back to lifting today...hell yes


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 27, 2006)

WantItBad said:
			
		

> back to lifting today...hell yes


----------



## WantItBad (Mar 27, 2006)

Monday-3-27-06  Chest Tris

Bench-135x2x15,   3x8x195, 8, 8 9  felt strong

Incline Bench- 185x3x8 8,8,7

DB Bench-95x6, 80x2x12

Dips-25x12, 35x10, 45x7

Push downs- 120x3x8

Skull Crushers-2x10x85

My 6 week cut i lost 20 lbs really pleased......thanks Emma....im gonna maintain for like 4 weeks and than cut again for 6 weeks....and by maintain i hope to put on a few pounds of muscle


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Mar 27, 2006)

Good to see you back - nice workout! ! 

How is that eye??



ps: You are welcome!!  

pps: do we get 'end of cut piccies??'


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 28, 2006)

Excellent return to the Gym my Friend!!!


----------



## WantItBad (Mar 28, 2006)

Tuesday-LEGS!!!!3-28-2006

Squat-135x2x15. 225x15, 315x3x8, 365x6 drop 315x5

SLDL-225x3x10

Lunges-2x10x185

Leg Curls-3x10x170

Now i dont know why i did this maybe to punish myself

squat-225x25 ok so could be the most mentally challenging thing ever around rep 20 i just started to shake and had to concentrate on standing up and keeping my balance but i got all 225 


and now i am gonna be pissed cuz i cant move when i wake up

Playa Arch-thanks mang


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 28, 2006)

My Pleasure my Friend!!! Fantastic w/o!!!


----------



## WantItBad (Mar 28, 2006)

THinking about goin to the pool and walking around in the shallow end for like 20 minutes think it will help the soreness?


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 28, 2006)

WantItBad said:
			
		

> THinking about goin to the pool and walking around in the shallow end for like 20 minutes think it will help the soreness?


  Yes it will!!!


----------



## WantItBad (Mar 30, 2006)

thrusday-3-30-06 Shoulder

DB Press- 35x10, 35x10, 65x10, 80x6, 80x6

Side Raise-2x10x30

Bent Raise-2x10x45

Shrugs-225x12, 315x10, 315x10


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 30, 2006)

WantItBad said:
			
		

> thrusday-3-30-06 Shoulder
> 
> DB Press- 35x10, 35x10, 65x10, 80x6, 80x6
> 
> ...


 Lookin strong my Friend!!!


----------



## WantItBad (Apr 3, 2006)

Thanks Arch-
Today-4-3-06
Saw where i was for the comp in 3 weeks
Squat-435 missed 455
Bench-290 missed 315
Dead-475 missed 515 (WTF)

it was chest day so i just did 225x8 as a burnout

i think im gonna do 5x3 for the next 2 weeks to get used to heavy weights than deload for the comp


----------



## WantItBad (Apr 4, 2006)

4-4-06  Back
Bent Row-135x12, 135x12, 225x3x3
Wide Grip Pull Up-3x8
T_Bar Row-3 platesx3x8
Lat Pull-180x3x8
Single Arm Rows-1x5x100

Grip Work


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 4, 2006)

Very strong lookin w/o's BRother Bad!!!


----------



## WantItBad (Apr 6, 2006)

4-6-06  Legs Bis  (doing bis today cuz was exhausted on back day)
Squat-135x15, 225x12, 315x10 405x4, 415x2, 405x2 drop to 315x9

SLDL-250x3x3

Preacher Curls-65x15, 115x3x8 damn hard great pump

Hammer Curls-45x8, 35x8


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Apr 6, 2006)

Nice numbers, dude. The lawnmowers look especially strong.

Squats are lookin' nice as well, and deadlifts are nothing to complain about. Was the miss a big surprise for you? I do recall that you've done over 500 before, I think. Either way, 475 is no tiny lift, and you were probably close the the 515 anyways. Unfortunately it's been about a week since I've worked out: my brother broke our sawhorses (long story) and I'm waiting for him to get new ones because he has no money right now. Should be able to get back tomorrow - it's been killing me. I've had to do other things besides lift (like play basketball).


----------



## WantItBad (Apr 8, 2006)

since i couldnt get on yesterday
Shoulders Tris

DB Shoulder Press-35x15, 55x12,  85x4x4
Standing Press- 155x2x4

Bent Raise-35x1x8
Lat Raise-35x1x8
Shrugs-225x15, 315x10, 405x8

Weighted Dips- 45x8, 70x8, 90x6
Close Grip Bench-225x4x4
Push downs-stackx2x15


----------



## WantItBad (Apr 10, 2006)

Monday-4-10-06  Chest
Bench-135x15, 135x15, 225x5, 225x5, 275x3, 285x2, 300x2,(PR) 225x5 with a pause

Incline-3x5x225

DB Bench-3x6x100

Great workout today.....less is more this workout was so intense for me....


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 10, 2006)

Lookin STRONG I see BRother Bad, hope all is well!!!


----------



## WantItBad (Apr 11, 2006)

4-11-06 Back Bis
Deads-225x5, 315x5, 405x5, 455x2x3
Wide Grip Pull Ups-3x8
Bent Row-3x5x225
Palms facing Pull ups-2x5
T-bar-4platesx3x5
rev Grip Pull down-2x8x195

DB curls-3x8x45
Concentration curls-2x8x35


----------



## WantItBad (Apr 12, 2006)

Playa Arch-All is amazing its in the 70s now in Wisconsin hells yes lol and walking around campus when its warm is amazing and the fact that skirts are back in full force makes goin to school more enjoyable


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 12, 2006)

WantItBad said:
			
		

> Playa Arch-All is amazing its in the 70s now in Wisconsin hells yes lol and walking around campus when its warm is amazing and the fact that skirts are back in full force makes goin to school more enjoyable


----------



## WantItBad (Apr 13, 2006)

Thrusday-4-13-06 Legs 
First off i drove home from school today 6 hours  in my truck =drain on energry any way i went and lifted about an hour after i got home for easter weekend

Squat-135x15, 225x10, 315x8, 375x6, 425x2x2

SLDL-265x3x3


----------



## WantItBad (Apr 14, 2006)

Friday-4-14-06 Shoulders Tris
DB press- 35x15, 50x12, 75x3x8
Side Lats-30x2x8
Bent Raise- 30x2x8
Shrugs-315x3x12
Dips-10x10


Good  workout today amazing weather BBQ at my house


----------



## WantItBad (Apr 15, 2006)

guys im sorry as i write this im really messed up first time drinking in like 4 weeks really bad...im soooo sorry for letting you all down


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Apr 15, 2006)

WantItBad said:
			
		

> guys im sorry as i write this im really messed up first time drinking in like 4 weeks really bad...im soooo sorry for letting you all down




Are you ok?

 And don't talk like that!! None of us here have been 'let down' by you drinking!! You may have internal demons to battle for this issue (so maybe it is yourself you are feeling you have let down??) - but we are all here to support you, NOT to judge you. So never feel as though we will think harshly of you!!


----------



## WantItBad (Apr 15, 2006)

thanks for the kind words emma i did let myself down last night by drinking damn it lets get the clock started again on how long i can hold out


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Apr 16, 2006)

It's not that hard not to drink... trust me. 

Your workouts have been awesome though, man. PRs in benching (nice), new plateaus in deadlifts (which you'll pull through - literally - in no time at all) and your SLDLs are doing great. Considering the fact that you're moving up in those, I'm sure your deadlift will start moving again very soon. Is your diet otherwise good apart from the drinking? You know better than I do the effects of eating right, but maybe you could use some reminding. Have a nice Easter, whatever you're doing.


----------



## WantItBad (Apr 17, 2006)

Monday-4-17-06  Chest
Bench-135x10, 185x10, 225x8, 275x3, 285x3, 225x5 with a pause, 225x6 rep out

DB Incline-80x3x12

Decline-225x8, 275x3

Pec dec-115x2x10


And now a rant...fuckin douche bags in my gym that squat 6 inches talk shit about how strong they are cuz they can rep 405 squating but yet they go down about 6 inches maybe less.....than when they talk shit and you call them on it they proceed to tell me that full squats dont target ur thighs.....also they fell the need to slam the wieghts on the bar when they load the wieght so everyone in the gym looks over.....ok im done bitching.....Happy Belated Easter to all


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 17, 2006)

Great w/o my Friend, I am SO with you on the loud people who slam weights down, I have a guy just like that, I just wanna drop my weights on him sometimes!!! Back to the important issue, really looking Strong in here!!!


----------



## WantItBad (Apr 18, 2006)

ok so i think the stars and moon are aligned for me today
tuesday-418-06 Back Bis
Deadlift-225x5, 315x5, 405x5, now it gets good 465x4, 505x2, 525x2HUGE PR a few weeks i ago i missed 515 for a single

Lawn Pulls-85x10, 100x6, 105x5

Negative Pull Ups- 25x3x3 wow really tough

Lat Pulls-190x8

DB Curls-35x8, 45x8 45x7 

So i was cashed so i left ....today was a great day!!!  New PR kinda confused how i got it since a few weeks ago i couldnt even get 515 for a single and i got 525 for a double


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 18, 2006)

FANTASTIC Brother Bad, Very Strong in here!!!


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Apr 18, 2006)

Nice job on the PR, man. I'm almost surprised given that you were whining like a little girl before.  Seriously though, that's fricking awesome, dude. Everything else is looking good too.


----------



## WantItBad (Apr 18, 2006)

i love life its amazing(got a $50 tip bartending tonite) and squaggle is makin me a computer too


----------



## WantItBad (Apr 20, 2006)

goin for a new PR today since the damn powerlifting comp at school was canceled......lame......but im filming it so i will post the video tonite


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Apr 20, 2006)

I hate you. How do you get a $50 bartending tip? That's dumb that the comp was canceled. Any indication of why? Lack of interest maybe? Can't wait to see the video. In what lift are you attempting the PR?

Oh, and make sure you let me know for sure about the computer. I'm poor so I need the money before I can order anything.


----------



## WantItBad (Apr 20, 2006)

dude when ur a pimp like me the ladies just toss money at you.....but the squat


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 20, 2006)

looking forward to the video BRother Bad!!!


----------



## WantItBad (Apr 20, 2006)

4-20-06 Legs
Squat-135x5, 225x5, 315x1, 415x1, 455x1, (PR) nailed it, 500x0 Missed coulda shoulda had it videos up in a second



455 PR VIDEO
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6zQpO588zlU


http://ironmagazineforums.com/<obje...h" width="600" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## WantItBad (Apr 20, 2006)

might not work for a while and oh ya 

SLDL-225x4x6

Walking Lunges- 15 yardsx60lbs  (DB)  15 yardsx75(DB)  15 Yards x80(DB)


----------



## WantItBad (Apr 20, 2006)

ok its up


----------



## WantItBad (Apr 20, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P8PXeo4aCCE



The 500 miss


----------



## P-funk (Apr 21, 2006)

i think you are crazy squatting without safeties in...even with a spotter!  that is just crazy and dangerous for you and him.  please be smart.


----------



## WantItBad (Apr 21, 2006)

ya we realized that after the fact i just kinda spaced it because i was in the zone so to speak.....safety first though i know


----------



## WantItBad (Apr 21, 2006)

Not lifting again till monday long day today with no sleep last night.....start a new program Monday!


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 21, 2006)

I agree about the safety, but Kudos for HITting that, lookin STRONG!!!
What kind of program are you doing next???


----------



## WantItBad (Apr 21, 2006)

one Funk set up for me way differnt than anything i have ever done before


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 22, 2006)

WantItBad said:
			
		

> one Funk set up for me way differnt than anything i have ever done before


Your in for a treat, BRother Funk knows his stuff!!!


----------



## WantItBad (Apr 24, 2006)

Day 1 of my FunkStyle workouts

speed squats-135x5, 225x5,  8x2x275  speed was down on the 7th and 8th noticable

Close Grip Bench-3x5x155 (getting used to the movement)

CG Low Row-3x8x165 goin up next week

RDL-3x8x185

Hammer Curls-3x8x40 goin up next week


I like this training style alot the squats were awkward at first since i took CPs advice and move the bar lower on my back...... on a side note i dont feel like a total piece of shit after a workoujt noramlly i cant do shit after i workout i like this alot so far


----------



## WantItBad (Apr 26, 2006)

Day 2

Speed Benchs-135x5, 135x5,  185x8x2  45RI

Rack  Deads from knee- 225x3x5  (form work)

Incline DB Press-3x8x80  movin up next week

Lat Pull-3x8x180

Push Downs-Stack plus 30 3x8

Leg Curl-205x3x12

Bent Raise-30x3x12


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Apr 26, 2006)

Obviously congrats on the PR and that miss wasn't that bad.

This looks somewhat similar to a program I used to use. I enjoyed it too and hopefully you'll keep progressing. I don't know if I would take advice from that P-Funk fellow, though. He seems to be on the lower end of the knowledge scale if you catch my drift.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 27, 2006)

Good Stuff my Friend, lookin good so far!!!


----------



## WantItBad (May 2, 2006)

still been lifting havent had much time for anything else but a quick workout and studying and personal shit.....it seems everything gets tossed at me at once...buddy of mine paralyzed from the waist down last week in a motorcycle accident...5 minutes ago a friend told me his dad wont make it through the night .....it sucks....but what doesnt kill you makes you stronger right? or thats what they say......thanks for listening.....post again when i have time


----------



## King Silverback (May 2, 2006)

I'm sorry lifes throwin these curveballs at you my Friend, your definatly in my thoughts and Prayers!!!


----------



## P-funk (May 2, 2006)

fuck man, sorry to hear about your buddy.

take care.


----------



## WantItBad (May 2, 2006)

thanks guys


----------



## King Silverback (May 4, 2006)

Wishing you nothing but the best BRother Bad!!!


----------



## Emma-Leigh (May 4, 2006)

Oh I am so sorry to hear that. That is horrible. It is times like these that make you question the reasons for everything....

I hope you are ok. Just know that if you want to talk you can always pm/e-mail me...

Stay strong and be safe.


----------



## WantItBad (May 5, 2006)

thanks guys things are pretty much back to normal around here i try and get to normal ASAP when things like this happen


----------

